# Repeater einrichten



## Trollmops (6. September 2013)

hidiho liebe techikversierte gemeinde.

ich stehe vor nem kleinen problem. bin in eine neue wohnung gezogen und jetzt sind mein pc und mein technicolor tc 7200 modem/router durch ein Paar wände getrennt. signal kommt eben nur sehr schwach hier an. jetzt hab ich mir nen repeater gekauft (TP-Link TL-WA830RE). allerdings schaffe ich es nicht den korrekt einzurichten. mein modemrouter hat keinen wps-knopf. Es besteht zwar die möglichkeit einer webbasierten konfiguration, also im browser via ip-adresse des repeaters. da schaff ichs zwar den router und den repeater zu verbinden, allerdings hab ich dann das problem dass ich nicht ins internet komme. verbindung besteht, pc sagt auch verbindung zum internet, aber es funktioniert halt nicht (skype meldet nicht an, keine seiten werden aufgerufen, etc..)

bitte um hilfe und eventuelle lösung meines problems

besten dank für alle folgenden antworten.


----------



## Snoggo (6. September 2013)

Sagt denn der Router (mit Repeater im Netz) er hat erfolgreich eine Internetverbindung aufgebaut?

WDS zickt gerne rum, vor allem wenn es verschiedene Hersteller sind. Meistens ist es auch weiterhin das Problem wenn es wie bei dir nicht von allen Geräten unterstützt wird.
Stell den Repeater mal auf Universal und sämtliche Daten ausser die IP identisch. Manche Router zicken auch rum, wenn die Standardvorgaben für Netzadressen verwendet werden, also das auch mal ändern.


----------

